# So happy to lose my precious "Diamond" status.



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I realize that being Diamond status never meant anything. Sort of like being in high school and being "teacher's pet". But I can't imagine ever reclaiming that fake status again. After the pandemic struck I was given so many terrible requests, like driving 23 minutes for a 2-minute ride over and over that I think if I did try to keep Diamond status then my earnings per hour would diminish tremendously.

Like in the last couple of days I was sent so many $2.50 deliveries including tip that if I started taking those it would be ridiculous. I realized that these days as you're ending a trip when you get the first stacked ping as you're ending the ride you should always be inclined to reject it. That is because often the least desirable requests come in at that time. That is because that request has probably been floating and so many other wise and mature drivers have declined it. So it goes to the next guy who's ending the ride and just instinctively clicks on "accept".

Before, when the ride requests were plentiful and you only had to drive less than 5 minutes each time to a rider you could have a high acceptance rate. But nowadays it's more important to be selective than ever.

I hope the overlords from the Mothership become more sensible... And I hope none of my fellow ants fall for the low hanging rotten fruit.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I realize that being Diamond status never meant anything. Sort of like being in high school and being "teacher's pet". But I can't imagine ever reclaiming that fake status again. After the pandemic struck I was given so many terrible requests, like driving 23 minutes for a 2-minute ride over and over that I think if I did try to keep Diamond status then my earnings per hour would diminish tremendously.
> 
> Like in the last couple of days I was sent so many $2.50 deliveries including tip that if I started taking those it would be ridiculous. I realized that these days as you're ending a trip when you get the first stacked ping as you're ending the ride you should always be inclined to reject it. That is because often the least desirable requests come in at that time. That is because that request has probably been floating and so many other wise and mature drivers have declined it. So it goes to the next guy who's ending the ride and just instinctively clicks on "accept".
> 
> ...


My friend young kim, im sorry for your loss. I too way once a diamond driver, but the virus that has already taken so much also stripped it from me. I have driven on sunday the past few weeks and taking all the crap offers they send would have driven my pay even lower. Take consolation that you that you werent getting anything for it and it wouldnt have helped you get anymore chicks anyway...


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> My friend young kim, im sorry for your loss. I too way once a diamond driver, but the virus that has already taken so much also stripped it from me. I have driven on sunday the past few weeks and taking all the crap offers they send would have driven my pay even lower. Take consolation that you that you werent getting anything for it and it wouldnt have helped you get anymore chicks anyway...


My fellow windy city brotha, we both are in the same boat I guess. This loss has been so devastating for me... I feel like a total failure in my life now, I don't know how to recover but maybe I'm going to go see Dr. Jack Daniels. Then I will proceed to slap some Imperial programmer storm trooper in the face on the Uber Death Star if it keeps sending me $2.50 delivery requests plus tip.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I just want my trip duration back. Even accepting just about every ping lately, my AR has actually dropped a percentage point! I can't get past 78% to save my life, right now sitting at 76.

Say I accept about fifteen trips, it may go up 1%. But if I cancel one or two, it goes down immediately. 

Can someone please explain this nonsense?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I just want my trip duration back.
> 
> Can someone please explain this nonsense?


Uber and Lyft are both pure nonsense... I personally have given up trying to understand them.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I just want my trip duration back. Even accepting just about every ping lately, my AR has actually dropped a percentage point! I can't get past 78% to save my life, right now sitting at 76.
> 
> Say I accept about fifteen trips, it may go up 1%. But if I cancel one or two, it goes down immediately.
> 
> Can someone please explain this nonsense?


By chasing those (Über determined) percentages, you know you are being gamed, Ben.

They are masters of the game. You are better working smarter without the 'magical' percentage rate which they use like crack to an addict.

.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Declining deliveries such as the one you describe temporarily killed my acceptance rate; it was extremely annoying not seeing trip duration and this quickly led to an even lower acceptance rate. What a nasty little 
trick! That, plus the extremely annoying process of UberEats in general quickly convinced me to go back to Uber only. There are occasional similar pax pickups here in my market, 18 minutes to pickup for a 3 minute ride etc., but I have been able to decline those and still keep my acceptance rate over 90%. Not to mention that I prefer delivery of tipsy, perky, flirty girls in cheerleader costumes (last night, twice) to stinky bags of tacos. If a scent must linger in my car, let it be the former!!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> By chasing those (Über determined) percentages, you know you are being gamed, Ben.
> 
> They are masters of the game. You are better working smarter without the 'magical' percentage rate which they use like crack to an addict.
> 
> .


Very well said. Like when I first qualifed for diamond the only thing I thought that was cool was the free tuition at arizona state university. I thought that I could just study and learn something for free. But even that was kind of a con. When I read the fine print not only is there that admission fee, which they should have made for free if it's really a true benefit, but you have to maintain a certain grade which can be arbitrary. If you don't maintain that grade point average, then you have to pay full tuition. And you have to maintain Diamond status at some level. What if you become too busy and you lose time and lose Diamond? and what if supposedly some Professor gives you a bad grade and you don't maintain a B average?Then suddenly you can get a bill for $10,000 or more? That is so ridiculous. Plus you had to qualify for some kind of federal aid. And the way I understood it if you don't meet that qualification then you could be on the hook for more thousands of dollars. What a joke. Even the diamond automobile perks I realized I already had with my regular insurance company.

The most laughable thing that Uber ever did were those badges, those merit badges that they wanted us to collect. I felt like I was back in kindergarten.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

But isn't it all for the pro status and points? , I mean it certainly is not for the money.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> But isn't it all for the pro status and points? , I mean it certainly is not for the money.


Next time I go to the bank and try to pay my mortgage, I'm going to ask them if they will accept my Uber pro points.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> By chasing those (Über determined) percentages, you know you are being gamed, Ben.
> 
> They are masters of the game. You are better working smarter without the 'magical' percentage rate which they use like crack to an addict.
> 
> .


All I want is trip duration. And if someone can explain the math, that would be great.

It mentions "promotional trips" - being what? Surge? 2 trips for $X? "Premium Pickup?"

(because that is virtually every ping now)


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> All I want is trip duration.


And that is what they want you to want, and if you want that badly enough you'll accept all the crappy trips with the ridiculous pickup times and distances to get it.

These programs have been dreamed up by the same people who program slot machines. They are not in the punter's favour.

.



Young Kim said:


> I feel like a total failure in my life now, I don't know how to recover but maybe I'm going to go see Dr. Jack Daniels.


Gosh this is a bit of a shock, a bit confronting, and if I may say... even a bit disconcerting!

First it was Santa, then the Easter bunny and now... now, to find out that Young Kim has also been led astray by the demon drink!

It's almost too much!
.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Welcome to the club blue.










You are not losing anything by losing the Diamond status. Now when the distraction is gone, focus on money.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Now is the time to contact your representatives , and get some help from your city or state legislature, if you have to drive that far to pick somebody up they should have to pay based on supply and demand , and you should be making $10 minimum even on a short little trip


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

No hymen, no diamond!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> First it was Santa, then the Easter bunny and now... now, to find out that Young Kim has also been led astray by the demon drink!
> 
> It's almost too much!
> .


@Who is John Galt? my fellow Rebel, I think the moment that I soured on the death Star and travis kalanick who is darth vader basically is when Imperial Mothership Uber did not pay me 3 weeks straight. They kept on blaming it on a computer error. Everyday they said they would fix it and pay me the next day. This went on for over 3 weeks. They would send me emails over 20 days saying that they were sorry and "that we know how important it is for partners to be paid on time."

I spoke to supposedly higher-ups and back-end developers who kept on apologizing and making excuses. They owed me many thousands of dollars. But they still would not pay! I would just keep on seeing my Uber wallet balance roll over. Finally on my last email I threatened them with a lawsuit and said that I would name every single supervisor I spoke to and corresponded with in the last 3 weeks. I said I was now late on my mortgage and bills and was hungry for food. I told them this is not some communist country where people work for months without being paid. I told them this is America.

The very next morning I saw all the money in my bank account...


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I realize that being Diamond status never meant anything. Sort of like being in high school and being "teacher's pet". But I can't imagine ever reclaiming that fake status again. After the pandemic struck I was given so many terrible requests, like driving 23 minutes for a 2-minute ride over and over that I think if I did try to keep Diamond status then my earnings per hour would diminish tremendously.
> 
> Like in the last couple of days I was sent so many $2.50 deliveries including tip that if I started taking those it would be ridiculous. I realized that these days as you're ending a trip when you get the first stacked ping as you're ending the ride you should always be inclined to reject it. That is because often the least desirable requests come in at that time. That is because that request has probably been floating and so many other wise and mature drivers have declined it. So it goes to the next guy who's ending the ride and just instinctively clicks on "accept".
> 
> ...


I hit diamond one time and made less money with it less bonus more hours.
Not worth it. Much harder on the pocket in the long run.
Horrible for your own health. Horrible company.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Well, you need to focus when you go out. You can't just leave the house without any kind of direction. When I drive, I'm aware that it's going to be busy within a certain area between x and x o'clock and I don't turn the app on until I get to my spot. Knowing that, virtually all the pings I get are going to be within the nucleus of where I want to operate, with short trips that are all either surging, or going to earn me a promotion.

My AR is 93% because of it and I virtually never get a ping further than 5 or 6 minutes away. It's important too to only work a certain amount of time, because beyond a certain amount of hours (or when your promotions are up), surge will disappear, the focal point of driving has gone, and you will be sent garbage pings again. At this point you should really have a good feel for when your own diminishing returns are setting in.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

They gave us a survey, I told them that I have too many points, I told them to give the more dedicated drivers extra tiers to unlock.

So they sent me additional 300 points on top of my 5000 points. &#128128;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> All I want is trip duration. And if someone can explain the math, that would be great.
> 
> It mentions "promotional trips" - being what? Surge? 2 trips for $X? "Premium Pickup?"
> 
> (because that is virtually every ping now)


this is their game
they make the rules
they don't have to use math.
They can have 2 and 2 equal 27 if they want.
Not playing chess against a person
Nothing is personal
The computer does not like you better for taking the crappy trip
Suckers lose
I'm proud to lay on my couch declining trips
43% and still doing over 30 an hour

BTW I saw the same diamond driver the other day who I made twice as much as... (and showed him)

he was complaining about going 17 minutes for a 2.50 trip (again)
You can't fix stupid
Only come here and listen to them complain Uber is corrupt &#128512;


----------



## NinaDent (Jan 26, 2019)

The loss of trip duration in app is thing I do not want to lose myself.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

My Acceptance rate is never above 60%

I would never even try


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> My Acceptance rate is never above 60%
> 
> I would never even try


Seems Uber now cheating on the time to pick up.
I was feeling it and then I captured it using Google maps always showing a few more minutes away
Uber shows 7
Google maps shows 10


----------



## Sophiebear54 (Oct 14, 2020)

wallae said:


> this is their game
> they make the rules
> they don't have to use math.
> They can have 2 and 2 equal 27 if they want.
> ...


I'm believe that's true...as soon as I hit platinum, I'm making less money...300 points away from diamond....now I need to demote myself ..


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm on the verge of losing PRO status (5% cancellation rate is one point too high) . But in California I don't think that means much.

BTW - I ran the numbers once and if you have a fractional cancellation rate the system rounds UP. So a 4.2% cancel rate becomes 5%.

I love Uber.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I have no idea how you expect to pick up women without this diamond status to utilize.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

wallae said:


> he was complaining about going 17 minutes for a 2.50 trip (again)


See, that's the problem. 99% of my trips are far away now, thanks to the virus and a shortage of drivers. Some are well worth it, others are not.

That is why I *need* trip duration. Milage has gone up, tolls are killing me. "Well, just don't take those" - then I wouldn't have anything.

Totally different in my market now. Cabs (barely ever seen before) are taking the short trips downtown, weekends are dead because of driver saturation and no demand, nobody is using RS for pleasure (out to dinner, the bar).

So, yeah, knowing if it's worth it is very important to me.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Every market is different.
We are like a 4 armed starfish here where 90-95% are 3.75 mile rides in the center of the body
5-10% are rides that leave you at the end of one of the arms (with a 20 odd minute ride home empty making sheet)
We also get 17 minute away ride requests from these arms where some moron goes across the street.
The surge helps absorb some of this loss



Darrell Green Fan said:


> I have no idea how you expect to pick up women without this diamond status to utilize.


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

I've been "Diamond" since its inception







From the app TODAY!
*(My last trip was MARCH 27th &#127965*


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Uber and Lyft are both pure nonsense... I personally have given up trying to understand them.


Im a 4.5 yr driver. I gave up on trying to understand them 6 months in. Now I try too &#128293; &#128293; &#128293; them as often as possible


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I realize that being Diamond status never meant anything. Sort of like being in high school and being "teacher's pet". But I can't imagine ever reclaiming that fake status again. After the pandemic struck I was given so many terrible requests, like driving 23 minutes for a 2-minute ride over and over that I think if I did try to keep Diamond status then my earnings per hour would diminish tremendously.
> 
> Like in the last couple of days I was sent so many $2.50 deliveries including tip that if I started taking those it would be ridiculous. I realized that these days as you're ending a trip when you get the first stacked ping as you're ending the ride you should always be inclined to reject it. That is because often the least desirable requests come in at that time. That is because that request has probably been floating and so many other wise and mature drivers have declined it. So it goes to the next guy who's ending the ride and just instinctively clicks on "accept".
> 
> ...


No.. You didn't lose the status. You did fire that status.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I don't think i ever got acceptance over 30%,

Uber was always stupid about sending rediculous pings.

"yeah i'm not going to take a 20 minute ping, i'll wait 5 minutes and get a 5-10 minute ping.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm not advocating in favor of UBER PRO, but you will think that under the current circumstances they could have loosened up some of the qualification requirements. Hotels, Airlines, and similar type business have extended and minimized their qualification requirements. 2020 has been a bust overall.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

I worked to keep diamond status when I first joined...then I learned to not care later.












NinaDent said:


> The loss of trip duration in app is thing I do not want to lose myself.


You have to accept it anyways...in order to maintain that knowledge...so either way, you are stuck....for the most part. I suppose you can, every once in a great while, decline a trip based on duration.


----------



## Adil (Jul 15, 2014)

Proud of my Blue status since the introduction of that rate system for drivers. Never went above it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I don't think i ever got acceptance over 30%,
> 
> Uber was always stupid about sending rediculous pings.
> 
> "yeah i'm not going to take a 20 minute ping, i'll wait 5 minutes and get a 5-10 minute ping.


Exept, in my market now, I would be constantly signed out. And if I get to that point, the pings get even more ridiculous. Like a 4.2* scheduled trip fifteen minutes away (happened last week, couldn't decline fast enough).

Some of the longer pings have been excellent, others not so much. I want to know if it's worth it.

Talked with all four pax I had yesterday (didn't feel well, went home). All mentioned ridiculous wait times and insane fares / surges. Weekdays, there just aren't any drivers around here. So I'm going everywhere - including 30 minutes to the frigging airport in the early afternoon because nobody sits in the queue anymore. Ended up my most profitable trip that day.

Things are totally different.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I just want my trip duration back. Even accepting just about every ping lately, my AR has actually dropped a percentage point! I can't get past 78% to save my life, right now sitting at 76.
> 
> Say I accept about fifteen trips, it may go up 1%. But if I cancel one or two, it goes down immediately.
> 
> Can someone please explain this nonsense?


Yes, Uber rounds the % calc up or down in their favor.

Not yours.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> They gave us a survey, I told them that I have too many points, I told them to give the more dedicated drivers extra tiers to unlock.
> 
> So they sent me additional 300 points on top of my 5000 points. &#128128;
> 
> View attachment 519115


Me too. Let me convert my points to cash somehow

The trip length is the key thing I want to keep. Yeah, sometimes I get those crappy long pickup/short trips sent to me, but I just decline them. Sometimes I do "take one for the team" if the long pickup is also high miles away - at least them I know I'll make a decent long distance pick up fee. I got a 14 minute/ 4.5 mile pick up today, which I obviously declined. But give me a 25 minute/18 mile pick up, and I'll take it, even if the trip is shorter.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Precovid, diamond worked great for me. At the busiest times I would get 5 minute pings and when the surge was on i would avoid the dog trips out to nowhere just before the late night surge. By my figuring, trip info was worth an extra $15 Friday and Saturday night. That's in addition to it saving you from a bad destination filter trip. 
With covid there is no way I can qualify. I'm at my highest now which is 75% accept and 6% cancel. I am not going to take trips at a loss just to get back to pro.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I just want my trip duration back. Even accepting just about every ping lately, my AR has actually dropped a percentage point! I can't get past 78% to save my life, right now sitting at 76.
> 
> Say I accept about fifteen trips, it may go up 1%. But if I cancel one or two, it goes down immediately.
> 
> Can someone please explain this nonsense?


Uber!


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

NinaDent said:


> The loss of trip duration in app is thing I do not want to lose myself.


Why do you care so much when you have to take every trip anyway?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I just want my trip duration back. Even accepting just about every ping lately, my AR has actually dropped a percentage point! I can't get past 78% to save my life, right now sitting at 76.
> 
> Say I accept about fifteen trips, it may go up 1%. But if I cancel one or two, it goes down immediately.
> 
> Can someone please explain this nonsense?


What is probably happening is that after 30 days your old accepted pings are dropping off of the calculation leaving the ones from a day where you declined many. Remember it is the rate for the last 30 days so it can in theory go down if you quit driving and some accepted pings drop from the calculation.



Trek Shuffler said:


> Why do you care so much when you have to take every trip anyway?


You don't. You just have to take 90% of trips. This is actually doable depending on where and when you drive. I just stay away from schools and grocery stores and stay in good areas and I can easily keep a high acceptance rate. It's nice every once in a while to see that it's a 4 minute trip and decline it when I am just not in the mood.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

I was diamond pre COVID. Lost it back in March because I was getting rediculous requests that I declined. 

Long story short, I've been driving smarter and making more money even as blue. 

One advise I have, go offline when you start a trip and only go online when you end that trip otherwise Uber will send you garbage pings during the trip that other drivers declined.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Stealth said:


> I was diamond pre COVID. Lost it back in March because I was getting rediculous requests that I declined.
> 
> Long story short, I've been driving smarter and making more money even as blue.
> 
> One advise I have, go offline when you start a trip and only go online when you end that trip otherwise Uber will send you garbage pings during the trip that other drivers declined.


To @Stealth, that is such excellent advice for new members! I do that as well. Especially late at night / very early morning, around 3-4 minutes before a trip ends I'll get a garbage ping every few seconds that I have to keep on declining (because it is a floating ping that so many other drivers rejected). It gets very annoying.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

38% here. Lol, diamond was once a perk for the drivers until they took the 6% away from us, all for market share and stock market share holders.

Ubers atory has greed written ALL OVER IT!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Uber and Lyft are both pure nonsense... I personally have given up trying to understand them.


All you have to understand is Uber and Lyft are trying to take as much of the fare as they can in any way they can.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> 38% here. Lol, diamond was once a perk for the drivers until they took the 6% away from us, all for market share and stock market share holders.
> 
> Ubers atory has greed written ALL OVER IT!


I totally forgot about that bro. Ur rite! Ubba used to kick back a crumb of money back 2 us.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

wallae said:


> Seems Uber now cheating on the time to pick up.
> I was feeling it and then I captured it using Google maps always showing a few more minutes away
> Uber shows 7
> Google maps shows 10


Two possible reasons, I suspect.

1. The Uber navigation deliberately leaves out adjustment for traffic levels that Google Maps does automatically.

2. Uber navigation measures in a straight line to the destination, rather than real-world road distance.



WindyCityAnt said:


> all for market share and stock market share holders.


To be fair, it's not Uber shareholders that are going to make out in the end. They'll get boned as the institutional dumb-money that they are.

It's Uber management that walks away with all the cash.

https://observer.com/2019/09/uber-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi-tech-exec-gig-economy-pay-gap/


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

This ! Earn those STARS !


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> This ! Earn those STARS !


I posted this under ratings
Funny
Woke vs woke
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/uber-sued-for-using-biased-customer-ratings-to-fire-drivers


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I realize that being Diamond status never meant anything. Sort of like being in high school and being "teacher's pet". But I can't imagine ever reclaiming that fake status again. After the pandemic struck I was given so many terrible requests, like driving 23 minutes for a 2-minute ride over and over that I think if I did try to keep Diamond status then my earnings per hour would diminish tremendously.
> 
> Like in the last couple of days I was sent so many $2.50 deliveries including tip that if I started taking those it would be ridiculous. I realized that these days as you're ending a trip when you get the first stacked ping as you're ending the ride you should always be inclined to reject it. That is because often the least desirable requests come in at that time. That is because that request has probably been floating and so many other wise and mature drivers have declined it. So it goes to the next guy who's ending the ride and just instinctively clicks on "accept".
> 
> ...


Yes, stacked pings are never around the corner.



wallae said:


> Seems Uber now cheating on the time to pick up.
> I was feeling it and then I captured it using Google maps always showing a few more minutes away
> Uber shows 7
> Google maps shows 10


Uber is giving route times that do not incorporate traffic.



Stealth said:


> I was diamond pre COVID. Lost it back in March because I was getting rediculous requests that I declined.
> 
> Long story short, I've been driving smarter and making more money even as blue.
> 
> One advise I have, go offline when you start a trip and only go online when you end that trip otherwise Uber will send you garbage pings during the trip that other drivers declined.


Same here. For me the only advantage to diamond Was the level of phone support but that is gone now. Uber phone support is only available 50 out of 168 hours per week.



touberornottouber said:


> What is probably happening is that after 30 days your old accepted pings are dropping off of the calculation leaving the ones from a day where you declined many. Remember it is the rate for the last 30 days so it can in theory go down if you quit driving and some accepted pings drop from the calculation.
> 
> 
> You don't. You just have to take 90% of trips. This is actually doable depending on where and when you drive. I just stay away from schools and grocery stores and stay in good areas and I can easily keep a high acceptance rate. It's nice every once in a while to see that it's a 4 minute trip and decline it when I am just not in the mood.


Start work in the very early morning in the suburbs and you will see what a lot of drivers are talking about



Diamondraider said:


> Yes, stacked pings are never around the corner.
> 
> 
> Uber is giving route times that do not incorporate traffic.
> ...


Because I live in the suburbs, I have to Skip a half a dozen pings every morning. I was excepting pick up premium rides until I realized the algorithm is paying the extra money based on what Uber projects as the time to pick up and not the actual time and distance you drove. I have checked this a dozen times.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> My fellow windy city brotha, we both are in the same boat I guess. This loss has been so devastating for me... I feel like a total failure in my life now, I don't know how to recover but maybe I'm going to go see Dr. Jack Daniels. Then I will proceed to slap some Imperial programmer storm trooper in the face on the Uber Death Star if it keeps sending me $2.50 delivery requests plus tip.


Stop complain because that's the way of being&#128142; you had to work for free only for Uber benefits to keeping shiny &#128512;&#128512;&#128512; Uber know how to explore you .. keep taking $2.50 jobs


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I just want my trip duration back. Even accepting just about every ping lately, my AR has actually dropped a percentage point! I can't get past 78% to save my life, right now sitting at 76.
> 
> Say I accept about fifteen trips, it may go up 1%. But if I cancel one or two, it goes down immediately.
> 
> Can someone please explain this nonsense?


Trailing 30 days performance. If you keep count of skipped pings daily, after a month you will know in advance how your ping selection will be reflected.

Boston Marathon last year i had to skip 9 out 10 pings do to crowds and road closure. But 31 days later my acceptance rate spiked.

It's just math.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Trailing 30 days performance. If you keep count of skipped pings daily, after a month you will know in advance how your ping selection will be reflected.
> 
> Boston Marathon last year i had to skip 9 out 10 pings do to crowds and road closure. But 31 days later my acceptance rate spiked.
> 
> It's just math


Thanks, that helps.

Accepted every trip today, didn't budge. So hopefully it will be better soon. Just odd how it goes down immediately if I decline.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks, that helps.
> 
> Accepted every trip today, didn't budge. So hopefully it will be better soon. Just odd how it goes down immediately if I decline.


Current day performance replaces the oldest day. A skipped ride today stays with you for the next 30.

You likely were replacing a day you were off work or had a perfect acceptance.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Current day performance replaces the oldest day. A skipped ride today stays with you for the next 30.
> 
> You likely were replacing a day you were off work or had a perfect acceptance.


It's interesting. My AR when I started yesterday was 80. I ACCEPTED my first ping and it went to 78! WTF?

Was running stacked pings for four hours, zero declined or canceled trips. AR went back to 80 and stayed there, CR hasn't budged.

Again, if I were to cancel or decline one or two trips, immediately changes the percentage.

This is the part that I do not understand 









What is an "Uber Promo trip"?

If that's something like "$12 for two trips", that's a huge number of my trips.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I realize that being Diamond status never meant anything. Sort of like being in high school and being "teacher's pet". But I can't imagine ever reclaiming that fake status again. After the pandemic struck I was given so many terrible requests, like driving 23 minutes for a 2-minute ride over and over that I think if I did try to keep Diamond status then my earnings per hour would diminish tremendously.
> 
> Like in the last couple of days I was sent so many $2.50 deliveries including tip that if I started taking those it would be ridiculous. I realized that these days as you're ending a trip when you get the first stacked ping as you're ending the ride you should always be inclined to reject it. That is because often the least desirable requests come in at that time. That is because that request has probably been floating and so many other wise and mature drivers have declined it. So it goes to the next guy who's ending the ride and just instinctively clicks on "accept".
> 
> ...


Can't you just swipe the app closed during the ping and have it not count as being rejected? That used to be a thing with the Uber app. Don't know if they fixed it or not.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> It's interesting. My AR when I started yesterday was 80. I ACCEPTED my first ping and it went to 78! WTF?
> 
> Was running stacked pings for four hours, zero declined or canceled trips. AR went back to 80 and stayed there, CR hasn't budged.
> 
> ...


This is a quirk in some parts of the app. Your day does start until the first request so your oldest day doesn't drop until you have "activated" your Uber session.

To confirm this, note that your earnings often do not zero out at 4am. A little like sports. You have to get on the field before the stats record it as a GP (game played)


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Stealth said:


> I was diamond pre COVID. Lost it back in March because I was getting rediculous requests that I declined.
> 
> Long story short, I've been driving smarter and making more money even as blue.
> 
> One advise I have, go offline when you start a trip and only go online when you end that trip otherwise Uber will send you garbage pings during the trip that other drivers declined.


agree!...i go ofline as well everytime...uber trys to distract you with garbage trips with 1-3 mins left on a trip otherwise


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This is why the STOP NEW REQUESTS feature is golden.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Denver Dick said:


> agree!...i go ofline as well everytime...uber trys to distract you with garbage trips with 1-3 mins left on a trip otherwise


I'm rejecting so many garbage trips these days that suddenly I woke up this morning and saw that I have zero points! but I just started a new post that said that I'm unhappy with this, because I want to be negative. I want Uber to create a category where I can be in the negative column lol.

My first two trip requests today when I logged on was a 63 minute estimation time including tip for $12 at a portillo's going all the way to the northern suburbs in chicago. The second was another $10 trip for 42 minutes driving all the way into oak park illinois.

these days my thumb is hovering over the area of the phone where the decline x appears.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I haven't been focusing on my status since the pandemic but somehow my stats have inched back up to where I just missed diamond by about 70 rides this quarter.

I have an 87% AR and I haven't been accepting garbage.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

By the way, I woke up this morning to find that I have gone from Diamond to Gold 😂


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> That is why I *need* trip duration. Milage has gone up, tolls are killing me. "Well, just don't take those" - then I wouldn't have anything.
> 
> Totally different in my market now. Cabs (barely ever seen before) are taking the short trips downtown, weekends are dead because of driver saturation and no demand, nobody is using RS for pleasure (out to dinner, the bar).
> 
> So, yeah, knowing if it's worth it is very important to me.


That sucks but Uber definitely has you by the cojones like this. Have you looked into getting back into tech? Unfortunately, without higher minimums or knowing the trip duration and direction in advance, it just doesn't make financial sense to Uber in some markets. I've had better luck in my market but even so, riders have been giving me similar stories and I do not expect things to be good indefinitely. It's just a good reminder that while Uber could not care less about drivers, they really only care about riders a smidgen more.



Stealth said:


> One advise I have, go offline when you start a trip and only go online when you end that trip otherwise Uber will send you garbage pings during the trip that other drivers declined.





ANT 7 said:


> This is why the STOP NEW REQUESTS feature is golden.


Definitely agree. I am curious as to why Uber has not gamed it like so many other things (ping request address, spinning the map on incoming pings, destination filters, etc.). I'm certainly not complaining. I've pretty much stopped requests after every ride since returning because the amount of garbage they try to sneak in just before the drop (when you cannot see the current surge) is ridiculous.

The only thing I'd add to stealth's sage advice is to be careful to go offline only after starting the ride or at least be sure you are definitely going to take it. It's a bad habit to get into because you may not be thinking, cancel a no show with a sizable surge amount and then you automatically go offline and lose it. I facepalmed this weekend when I lost a $12 one stupidly doing this.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

It's really very easy to keep the Diamond status anyway. Today alone I got 177 points, just doing my normal day.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> It's really very easy to keep the Diamond status anyway. Today alone I got 177 points, just doing my normal day.


Trips have been sporatic here. My AR took a huge hit until I realized that I was stuck accepting long pickups if I wanted anything.

Diamond when it started, dropped to Platinum for a week or so, now I'm at Gold. Nothing is the same as it was before the rona


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Here Gold is just 100 points so it is pretty easy to get and keep thankfully.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I just want my trip duration back


move to calif? jk. I've been away......


----------

